# My dog has early-stage liver failure - what should I feed him?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry, the title should say kidney, not liver.

I cannot believe I am saying this. I am in shock. My 9.5-year old dog has just been diagnosed with early-stage chronic renal failure. It was not something we even suspected. He got a blood test (to potentially put him on arthritis medication), and his kidney level was elevated (1.8, while normal high is 1.5). They did a urine test, and it confirmed - his urine concentration is not good. I am in complete disbelief. I really am. I keep thinking they are wrong.

I know I have to do everything possible for him. The vet suggested we put him on the Science Hill or Hill Diet, whatever the specialized one is. My gut tells me this is not a good idea, as I know the brand is bad. I currently feed him Orijen. I know his food will have to change. I am willing to cook all his food, if that would be better. I am willing to buy any brand or supplement as well.

But I need a place to start. There is so much information, but so much misinformation too.

If someone can help, or even direct me in the right place, I would be so grateful.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

you mean kidney , not liver, right?

i'd never feed the vet's food, but look up a kidney support diet, even if it means cooking. and i am a believer in chinese herbs.
pawhealer.com, ask for mark and tell him betty nicholson suggested a call. even if just to pick his very smart brain.
good luck , keep us posted.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, sorry, I meant kidney failure. I don't mind cooking for him AT ALL. Thank you so much for the recommendation about the herbs!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know anything about this so can't offer any advice. I just wanted to say that I hope you can figure out a way to help your sweet pooch.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Science Diet gets such a bad rap. Ugh. 

Their Rx diets do have a place in helping dogs with disease though. My Darby is going on the L/D diet soon, as her ALP and ALT are elevated. It will be easier on her liver than regular foods, and I hope to have her around a little longer, at least in a way where she is felling better. 

Royal Canin has a Hepatic formula as well, if you are against Science Diet. 

I feed SD in my rotation and the dogs do just as well on it than any of the other foods I feed. I personally don't feel that wheat, corn, and by products are horrible things either. But that's a discussion for another day. 

Or you can believe the internet hype and feed a fancy food because "they" say it's better, and let your dog get worse. :/ 

Sorry to hear about your pup, but I empathize and know well what you are going through.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

If you want to cook, here are a few recipes by a vet:Diet and Chronic Renal Disease


----------

